# EILMELDUNG: Anschlagserie in Paris, ~02:40, 120 Tote



## Research (14. November 2015)

Ort Paris. Datum 13.11.2015 Beginn: 23:14

Geschätzte Todeszahl: 120

Art der Anschläge: Bomben und Schusswaffen.


*Kurzzusammenfassung.*


Begonnen hat es mit Schießereien, ging in eine Geiselnahme in einem Theater über.
Dieses wurde gestürmt.
Es folgte Explosionen.
Das Gro der Toten ist wohl hierauf zurückzuführen.

Die Armee beginnt Paris zu sichern, der Ausnahmezustand wird verhängt




Quelle:
Anschlagsserie in französischer Hauptstadt: Gewalt in Paris - mindestens 120 Tote | tagesschau.de


Zur Gegebener Stunde ist noch nicht viel bekannt.
Ich werde versuchen eine Zusammenfassung erstellen.
Wer und Warum sind noch unbekannt.


----------



## addicTix (14. November 2015)

Wird immer schlimmer mit den ganzen Terroranschlägen....
Mein Beileid.


----------



## stoepsel (14. November 2015)

Verfolgen die Sache auch schon die ganze Nacht...
Es ist einfach unfassbar wiederlich, wie diese abartigen Sandhirne die Welt für sich beanspruchen und mal eben unschuldige Menschen für ihre kleingeistige Beschränktheit um ihr Leben bringen! 
Ich könnte kotzen! 
Mein tiefstes Mitgefühl für unsere Nachbarn und den betroffenen Familien...


----------



## taks (14. November 2015)

Geht der Scheiss schonwieder los...


----------



## Nazzy (14. November 2015)

Und die Spielen da gemütlich Fussball....als es dort krachte im tv, habe ich schon geahnt, was los sein könnte.


----------



## Kinguin (14. November 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Und die Spielen da gemütlich Fussball....als es dort krachte im tv, habe ich schon geahnt, was los sein könnte.



Naja was heißt gemütlich Fußball?Die Aufregung ging ja erst am Ende los,und dann brach die Panik aus.
War schockiert als ich das gestern Abend mitbekam....


----------



## aloha84 (14. November 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Und die Spielen da gemütlich Fussball....als es dort krachte im tv, habe ich schon geahnt, was los sein könnte.



Dass das Spiel fortgesetzt wurde halte ich für richtig. Da waren 80 tausend Zuschauer im Stadion, wenn du denen erzählst "draußen sind gerade Anschläge, das Spiel ist vorbei etc.pp" gibt es wohl möglich Massenpaniken.

Mal schauen wer jetzt den Anschlag geplant und durchgeführt hat, bei Twitter hatte wohl der IS kurz nach den Bomben einen #Paris.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (14. November 2015)

Es wird nicht lange dauern dann knallt es auch hierzulande richtig. Der Terror wird in der nächsten Zeit auch weiter wachsen.


----------



## Verak (14. November 2015)

Ich frage mich ebenso, wie die Menschen hier durch die Bank meinen mit zweierlei Maß messen zu wollen. In Zentral Afrika, Afghanistan, Irak, Syrien, Libyen sterben jeden Tag so viele und noch mehr Menschen. Zivilisten, unschuldige die nie etwas getan haben und durch unseren westlichen Steuergelder mit Drohnen, massiven Luftschlägen mit Uranmunition weg gebombt werden zu Hunderttausenden und wo kein Hahn hier jeden Tag danach kräht und jetzt wundert sich jeder wieso der Terror den wir in der halben Welt verbreiten nun bei uns aufschlägt weil ganze Familien ausgelöscht und verstümmelt wurden und Menschen sich deswegen radikalisieren. Was ist bitte mit dem Großteil hier los das er meint und glaubt dies alles würde ihn nichts angehen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2015)

Mein Mitgefühl gehört den Angehörigen, Freunden und Bekannten der Opfer.

Es ist für den einzelnen getöteten Mensch sehr schlimm, trotzdem lasse ich mir davon nicht mein Leben versauern. Was aber folgen wird, sind weitere Einschränkungen, Überwachungen, Ausgrenzungen, Anfeindungen etc. Ich habe übehaupt keine Angst vor Terror im Land. Die Nutzung des Straßenverkehrs ist um ein vielfaches gefährlicher, und trotzdem fühlt sich dort jeder sicher. Warum sollte ich eine imaginäre Angst vor Terror bekommen?

Die Ursachen für die Anschläge werden wir nie herausbekommen, aber stellt Euch einfach mal vor wir Ihr reagiern würdet, wenn irgendwelche Kriegsverbrecher über Euren Köpfen den ganzen Tag Drohnen fliegenlassen würden und willkürlich Menschen in Eurer Nachbarschaft ermorden. Würde bei Euch Hass gegen jene hochkommen, die diese Kriegsverbrechen begangen haben? Und könnte es sein, dass Ihr, nachdem eure gesamte Familie getötet wurde auf die Idee kommt, Rache zu verüben?

Das osmanische Reich war bis in das 17te Jahrhundert hinein bedeutend stärker als Europa. Wäre Wien 1683 gefallen, gäbe es kein christliches Abendland mehr. Es stand damals auf Messersschneide. Seit dieser Zeit bekommt es die muslimische Welt vom Westen eingeschenkt. Unsere eigenen Werte scheinen nur für uns zu gelten. Wenn ich sehe, welche Kriegsverbrechen über Jahrhunderte durch Europäer begangen wurden, dann graut es mir.  Die Kolonien z.B. wurden nicht freiwillig aufgegeben und Frankreich sieht in ehemaligen Kolonien alles andere als souveräne Staaten. Die Einmischungen sind weiterhin extrem.

Ganz vereinzelt schlagen einzelne wenige Menschen in ihrer Ohnmacht zurück. Sie werden Terroristen und kämpfen mit den beschränkten Mitteln, die sich ihnen bieten. Ich verachte das, wie ich jede Gewalt verachte, zu verstehen, was in diesen Menschen vorgeht, versuche ich trotzdem. Friedlicher wird die Welt nur, wenn wir gemeinsam friedlicher werden. Aber dazu gehört ein gegenseitiger fairer und gleichberechtigter Umgang, von dem wir leider sehr weit entfernt sind.

Ich drücke allen Verletzten die Daumen, dass die Wunden schnell heilen. Und ich sehe mit Sorge auf die Reaktionen, die folgen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. November 2015)

Wenn ich Moderator wäre, hätte ich den Thread vermutlich schon längst zugemacht. Das einzige, was momentan zählt, ist Anteilnahme für unser Nachbarland und vor allem Besonnenheit bei der Bewertung der Hintergründe.

Jetzt ist weder die Zeit für Aktionismus, noch für Schuldzuweisungen.


----------



## Johnny05 (14. November 2015)

@Topic

Mein Beileid an die getöteten und verletzten Opfer und an deren Familien und Freunde.Es gibt nicht s schlimmeres im Leben als einen geliebten Menschen zu verlieren , noch dazu unter solch schlimmen Umständen.Und was einige Forenmitglieder hier von sich geben finde Ich persönlich als Beleidigung gegenüber den Opfern.Wenn Euch so etwas passieren würde,dann wäret Ihr die ersten die schreien würden.Wir haben selbst eine muslimische Familie als Nachbarn mit denen wir heute morgen über die schrecklichen Ereignisse gesprochen haben und diese Leute verurteilen die Attentate im Namen des Islam als Verbrechen gegenüber den Menschen und der Religion aufs Schärfste.

Meine Meinung , wer meint sich angegriffen zu fühlen darf sich gerne äussern.Ich habe Bedenken das Pegida , Afd und sonstiger brauner Abschaum auf Kosten der Opfer von Paris ihre widerwärtige Propaganda dazu nutzen werden um sich weiter zu profilieren.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Verak (14. November 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid gehört den Angehörigen, Freunden und Bekannten der Opfer.
> 
> Es ist für den einzelnen getöteten Mensch sehr schlimm, trotzdem lasse ich mir davon nicht mein Leben versauern. Was aber folgen wird, sind weitere Einschränkungen, Überwachungen, Ausgrenzungen, Anfeindungen etc. Ich habe übehaupt keine Angst vor Terror im Land. Die Nutzung des Straßenverkehrs ist um ein vielfaches gefährlicher, und trotzdem fühlt sich dort jeder sicher. Warum sollte ich eine imaginäre Angst vor Terror bekommen?
> 
> ...



Ich bin selbst arianischer Christ. Aber das was nun wieder geschieht, hat weder was mit Religion noch mit dem Islam selbst zu tun und dient einzig und allein teile & herrsche mäßig die Menschen gegeneinander aufzuhetzen. Egal ob hier bei uns oder zwischen sunniten und schiiten im mittleren Osten. Streiten sich zwei, freut sich der dritte. Wie auch immer das Endziel aussehen wird, geht es um Kontrolle der Ressourcen vor allem gegenüber China, Indien und Russland. Weswegen Putin, China sowie Iran auch im Falle Assads nicht weiter zusieht, wie der Westen mehr und mehr die Kontrolle über besagte Gebiete erlangt. Wie im Falle Libyens oder großen Teilen Afrikas. 

Aufgrund weil 3 Milliarden Menschen in China, Indien, Russland, Brasilien sowie Südafrika ebenso leben wollen wie wir hier und der Westen seit dem Fall der Sowjetunion versucht seinen Fuss durch Mittelsmänner wie Chodorkowski, Nawalny und Co. an Russlands Ressourcen zu gelangen. Damit hier bei uns und drüben in Nordamerika alles weiter läuft wie bisher. Aber auch weil wir auf diesem Planeten nicht ansatzweise die Ressourcen haben, dass nicht einmal die hälfte dieser 4.5 Milliarden Menschen inkl. uns in den Industriestaaten, alle auf dem Niveau leben und konsumieren können wie wir es seit dem vermeintlichen Wirtschaftswunder in den 50ern gewöhnt sind.

Schaut einfach mal nach und recherchiert woher Ressourcen wie Erdöl, Benzin, Kerosin, Eisen, Bauxit/Aluminium, Coltan, Seltene Erden, Zinn, Kupfer, Kohle, Erdgas, Phosphate oder Baumwolle, Genuß- Lebensmittel wie Kaffee, Bananen, Kakao oder für Tierfutter zustande und hier zu uns kommen und was wir eigentlich von alldem als Exportweltmeister hier Vorort bei uns und dem restlichen Europa haben. Wer das hinterfragt und eine Antwort darauf findet, versteht auch wieso und weshalb das geschieht was geschieht. Wer sich über seine Ängste instrumentalisieren, teilen & beherrschen lässt, spielt wie immer einigen wenigen in die Hände. Mehr zu alldem findet ihr auch auf meinem Kanal unter; https://www.youtube.com/user/TerraIguana


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2015)

Der Thread ist wegen Aufräumen einiger Beiträge hier vorübergehend geschlossen.

EDIT



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn ich Moderator wäre, hätte ich den Thread  vermutlich schon längst zugemacht. Das einzige, was momentan zählt, ist  Anteilnahme für unser Nachbarland und vor allem Besonnenheit bei der  Bewertung der Hintergründe.
> 
> Jetzt ist weder die Zeit für Aktionismus, noch für Schuldzuweisungen.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Weitere Threads zu diesem Thema werden ohne weitere Ankündigung geschlossen.


----------

